# Hi from newbie in Scotland



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Boo!
Thought I should introduce myself and say a big hello to everyone.  
Last Saturday I collected my 51 TTC in Mmmmerlin Purple with grey leather interior and drove from dan saff all the way back to Bonnie Scotland! What a fab journey!
I'm very impressed with the car, as is my better 'alf, and I'm particularly happy coz I finally got a purple car (a dream of mine since I was a car-collecting little girl!).
I've already changed the rear lights to lexus-style and they're lookin good, shall post photos soon. A few more mods planned but all with the knowledge, expertise and guidance of this forum of course 8),

Cheers for now,


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi, and welcome to the forum 

Rogue


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi purplequeen and a big welcome to the forum

We are all raving about the annual meet at the weekend but I'm sure more people will be along soon to say hello 

Paul


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi purplequeen!

Car sounds great! Enjoy! 8)


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Claire welcome if i see you on the A904 i will give you a flash


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

yeahhhhhhhh - another girlie!!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Welcome to the mad house. 

Make sure you come to the meets, we girls need to stick together.

Hev x


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Oh no not another female in another ttr!!!!!!!! 

H i purple welcome

Just gettin used to Hev now we have two...............................


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Oh no not another female in another ttr!!!!!!!!
> 
> H i purple welcome
> 
> Just gettin used to Hev now we have two...............................


You love it darling :-*

Hev x


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just to say hi too - 'HI'  and welcome aboard 

Great colour by the way


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

A belated welcome to the forum from your friendly Scottish Rep  "Probably the most amenable person on the forum" [Quote from DigimeisTTer 26.06.05 03:00 :lol: ]

About time we had a purple motor to join our meets so keep an eye out in the Events section for the next one


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hev said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no not another female in another ttr!!!!!!!!
> ...


Of course I love it whens the next meet !!!


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

hi
welcome. good choice of colour... it could be a twin....
:lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Buzz2k3 said:
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=45992

Hope you can make it 

Cheers, 
Graeme.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hello newbie from doon the road


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

purplequeen said:


> Boo!
> Thought I should introduce myself and say a big hello to everyone.
> Last Saturday I collected my 51 TTC in Mmmmerlin Purple with grey leather interior and drove from dan saff all the way back to Bonnie Scotland! What a fab journey!
> I'm very impressed with the car, as is my better 'alf, and I'm particularly happy coz I finally got a purple car (a dream of mine since I was a car-collecting little girl!).
> ...


Another welcome from another TT owner in Falkirk. That's a few of us now, in fact as we're never seen together maybe we are all the same person!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

petesky said:


> purplequeen said:
> 
> 
> > Boo!
> ...


Pete,

Are you joining the Falkirk cruisers to St Fillans on Sunday then :?

The more the merrier mate 8)

Graeme.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So who are you Petesky?

So some reason I think I'm fairly easy to spot.


----------

